# Para que sirve un condensador en señales de audio?



## jurgitab (Jun 23, 2011)

Buenas, este es mi primer post, siempre he usado este foro cuando he tenido dudas y animo a los que participáis en el a seguir. Pero tengo una duda que no he podido solucionar, para que sirven los condensadores electrolíticos en un circuito de audio? es decir cambia el sonido o que es lo que hace? He simulado en varios programas el siguiente circuito y al parecer el condensador no cambia ningún valor...no lo se por favor ayudadme. Por ejemplo en el siguiente circuito para que sirven los condensadores marcados???? Ya se que dos de los condensadores no lelvan señal de audio pero tampoco se lo que pintan hay jejejje

http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8214/etapa.jpg







Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## MerLiNz (Jun 23, 2011)

Los primeros (los de VCC 18) son de filtro, es decir para que cuando el integrado requiera corriente los condensadores ayuden a evitar que la tension baje (como un acumulador). No se si me explico bien.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2011)

El capacitor que se encuentra en la entrada de audio se llama de desacople y sirve para que no se metan señales de corriente contínua al preamplificador y amplificador de audio.

Los capacitores que se encuentran en la fuente e alimentación, arriba, junto a 18Vcc, son capacitores de filtro que llevan frecuencias alternas de pequeñas magnitudes a masa (tierra) avitando o disminuyendo el ripple de la fuente de alimentación...y a su vez almacenando corriente para rectificar completamente la onda de picos positivos que sale del puente de diodos...intenta no dejar valles entre los picos...

saludos.


----------



## felipeyeah (Jun 23, 2011)

yo también me he pregutnado eso.. 
emm.. disculpen, alguién sabe que fórmulas se ocupan para calcular el valor de esos capacitores.. ?
o como buscaría ese tema ene l indíce de un libro ?

saludos !.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 23, 2011)

para el desacople es a ojo...basicamente...en la práctica van desde 10nF hasta unos 10uF tanto cerámicos como electrolíticos polarizados o no...

para los de fuente hay unas fórmulas...que ya estan subidas en el foro, fijate en algun post sobre fuentes de alimentación


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 24, 2011)

Buenas, muchas gracias por vuestra rapida respuesta, ya que estoy voy a aprovechar para despejar alguna otra duda que tengo respecto al circuito. Para hacer el calculo de tension de salida puedo quitar todos los condensadores? Por lo que decis es para que no pase corriente continua y lo que me interesa es sacar el valor de la señal al final respecto a Vi, puedo entonces quitar los condensadores para hacer calculos? o tengo que dejar algunos??

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Como te dijeron, esos condensadores desacoplan la contínua quepudiera haber por ahí.
Frente a ella se comportan como un circuito abierto y frente a la alterna se comportan como una resistencia de valor [LATEX]1/(2*pi*C*f)[/LATEX], donde pi es... pi; C es la capacidad en Faradios y f es la frecuencia (Hz) de la alterna.
Esa fórmula te da el valor de la reactancia capacitiva (Xc) del condensador.

Hacé las cuentas y vas a ver que los valores son suficientemente chicos como para que las atenuaciones sean muy chicas (despreciables) dentro de la banda que te interesa amplificar.

Los condensadores que tenés conectados a la alimentación no se supone que tengan alterna, así que ahí estás pifiando el enfoque . Revisá cómo trabajan los filtros de los rectificadores y qué es el ripple (o rizado).

Por lo de la señal de entrada contra la de salida... Estás tratando de calcular la ganancia. Un detalle importante: Ahí tenés un "triangulito mágico" que amplifica hasta que la entrada inversora tenga una onda de la misma amplitud que la entrada no inversora. Fijate que la resistencia de 47k forma un divisor de tensión con la de 1k5... Y los condensadores (por lo de más arriba) no van a jugar ningún papel en tu análisis, a menos que tengas frecuencias muuuuuuuuy bajas.
Y de paso, esa resistencia de 100k en paralelo con el segundo condensador, ¿qué te parece que hará? ¿Influirá mucho en el asunto?.

Un consejo: Leé sobre operacionales, que son exactamente lo mismo que esto, pero con menos potencia.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2011)

si, yo también creo que si te sumergís un poco más en la teoría de circuitos sobretodo los operacionales...vas a comprender mejor qué pasa cuando se coloca un capacitor en paralelo con un resistor y esas cosas...también vas a entender por qué y cuando se puede eliminar algún capacitor de los cálculos en circuitos con operacionales o transistores.


saludos  y a estudiar!


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 26, 2011)

Bueno creo que lo voy cogiendo, es cierto que las impedancias de los capacitores son muy pequeñas, las he calculado y al final e decidido sustituirlos por 0. Haciendo mis calculos aprendidos en CIA(circuitos integrados analogicos) e conseguido llegar a la siguiente expresion.   
 Vout= Vin x 32.33/(P/(50k-P)+(P/22k)+1) y bueno usando el solve elec los resultados que me dan son bastante parecidos. Siendo P el valor del potenciometro, si P=0 Vout=Vin x32.33 (maximo voltage) si 
P=50k Vout=0.0000000000000000000000... Es cierto que tengo que informarme sobre los RC pero por mi falta de base electronica me cuesta entenderlo, pero le dare caña....

Por cierto esa resistencia de 100k no tengo ni idea de lo que hace...diria que es un filtro o algo asi pero ni idea jejej.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Pará... Hay algo que no entendí de todo eso y creo que viene de lo complicado que estás planteando todo. Asumo que P en tu ecuación es el potenciómetro de la entrada.

Pensalo más simple: Tomá al pote como un divisor de tensión simple, común y corriente. El condensador de 4u7 y la resistencia de 22k son un filtro y no te compliqués más la vida por ese lado, que no es a lo que estás apuntando. Todo eso va a darte el valor de Vin.

El valor de Vout va a ser Vin*G, donde G es la ganancia del amplificador. Y por lo de la ganancia... http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/electronic/opamp2.html#c2.

En tu caso, cuando el cursor del pote está apuntado a tiera, la señal de entrada es 0V (o sea, tierra), con lo que la salida es 0V*G=0V.

Saludos


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 26, 2011)

Vale, pero eso seria para calcular la ganancia que me aporta el operacional, lo que yo he hecho a sido mas una funcion de tranferencia no?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

Vos estás calculando la salida en función de la entrada al potenciómetro, yo lo calculaba en función de la entrada al operacional.

Tu Vin es la señal inicial, no la de entrada del operacional y eso es lo que dividís por la posición del potenciómetro y lo de los 22k de la entrada.

Saludos


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 26, 2011)

Lo que quiero es medir la salida del circuito respecto a la entrada, no la entrada del operacional si no la del circuito entero.

Esta bien asi entonces? un saludo por cierto ya que estoy, para que sirve la resistencia de 1ohm con el condensador en la salida?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

jurgitab dijo:


> Esta bien asi entonces?


Supongo que sí, no me puse a revisar las cuentas que hiciste con el pote, pero deben estar bien.


jurgitab dijo:


> para que sirve la resistencia de 1ohm con el condensador en la salida?


Buscá "Red Zobel" o "Celda de Boucherot" (son lo mismo).

Saludos


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 27, 2011)

He leido un poco y al parecer sirve para contrarestar la inductancia del la bobina. Lo que hace es como estabilizar la inpedancia del altavoz para evitar asi cambios bruscos. Al menos es lo que e entendido. muchas gracias cacho por tu ayuda, ahora se un poco mas jejeje.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 27, 2011)

De nada.

Saludos.


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 29, 2011)

Una ultima pregunta, y asi termino comprendiendo todo el circuito? Que efecto tiene la parte de abajo del circuito, el RC en serie y el RC paralelo? Y que utilidad tiene la resistencia de 100k en la entrada? Por favor contestadme y ya os dejo en paz....jejeje pero esque ya que me he puesto quiero entender el circuito completo.

Muchas gracias  a todos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Bien, a ver si me pongo yo a  preguntar...


jurgitab dijo:


> que utilidad tiene la resistencia de 100k en la entrada?


¿Qué referencia de tierra tiene la señal de entrada?


jurgitab dijo:


> Que efecto tiene la parte de abajo del circuito, el RC en serie y el RC paralelo?


Primero que nada, ¿Para qué está condensador en esa posición en los amplis? (Dato: Tiene que ver con la ganancia, aunque no la ganancia en alterna ).

Ahora andá a la resistencia, sacala del esquema y fijate en qué cambia. ¿Qué pasa con los condensadores de 47uF? ¿Por qué serán dos? ¿Hace falta que sean dos?.
Algo de esas respuestas te va a decepcionar en este caso en particular, pero en general te va a servir.

Ahora sacá el condensador "de arriba" y fijate qué pasa. Acordate de que el condensador ese se va a portar como una resistencia y tomalo como un arreglo de resistencias en paralelo, sólo que una varía con la frecuencia.

Algo bueno va a salir de tanta pregunta... Comentá lo que no te vaya quedando claro.

Saludos


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas Cacho, gracias una vez mas por tu intento de ilustrarme, pero no he entendido mucho.
Vale la resistencia de 100k hace de referencia para la señal de entrada, "tiene logica". Lo demas.... ni papa:

 ¿Para qué está condensador en esa posición en los amplis?  ni idea, Por lo que dices tiene que ver con la polarizacion del operacional????

¿Qué pasa con los condensadores de 47uF? ¿Por qué serán dos? ¿Hace falta que sean dos? ni idea

Ten en cuenta que no se mucho de electronica, jejeje, no seas duro conmigo XD


----------



## Cacho (Jun 30, 2011)

jurgitab dijo:


> ¿Para qué está condensador en esa posición en los amplis?  ni idea, Por lo que dices tiene que ver con la polarizacion del operacional?


Vamos por otro camino, a ver si se ve más claro:
Cuando aparece tensión (alterna en este caso) a la salida del ampli, pasa por un divisor de tensión (lazo de realimentación) y llegamos a fijar una ganancia. Los condensadores son, frente a la alterna, resistencias variables según la frecuencia (la fórmula te la dejé unos posts atrás) y esa resistencia será muy chica frente a las otras que aparecerán en el lazo este.
Hasta acá perfecto.

Ahora... Si apareciera continua (por la razón que fuera)...
Esa continua pasaría por el mismo divisor de tensión y tendría la misma ganancia que la alterna. *Peeeeeeeeero* (acá está el chiste) ¿Qué Xc presentaría el condensador al paso de la continua?
Te adelanto el resultado: Infinita (hacé el cálculo tomando en cuenta que la frecuencia de la continua es 0Hz). En el mundo real esa resistencia no será infinita (porque no es ideal), pero sí muuuuuuuuuuy alta.

¿Te das cuenta de cómo ese circuito, con condensador y todo, no amplifica la continua? 
Calculá la ganancia tomando los condensadores como 0Ω en la alterna y como infinito en continua.
Para eso están ahí.


jurgitab dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con los condensadores de 47uF? ¿Por qué serán dos? ¿Hace falta que sean dos? ni idea


Veamos entonces...
Están puestos en serie, eso es claro. ¿Qué capacidad total tienen? (esto sólo es anecdótico, no hace al resto del tema).

Fijate que los dos negativos están "para afuera" y los dos positivos, "para adentro". Eso crea un condensador _no polarizado_. Para eso son dos 
Si hace falta... Nah... No en ese caso. Con uno común y polarizado podés hacer lo mismo en este caso.

Ahora bien, en caso de que aparezcan cargas en ese arreglo de condensadores, el punto central va a quedar más positivo que los otros, se supone. Con una resistencia a tierra... se descarga 
Como es un valor grande de resistencia, influye poco en el comportamiento del arreglo.

En resumidas cuentas, así es la cosa.
¿Ahora sí?

Saludos


----------



## jurgitab (Jun 30, 2011)

eres el mejor....muchas gracias por todo. Creo que lo entendi bastante bien


----------

